
New York City Has a Y2K-Like Problem, and It Doesn’t Want You to Know About It - drfuchs
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/10/nyregion/nyc-gps-wireless.html
======
ahazred8ta
Northrop Grumman didn't reflash NYC firmware; GPS time bug takes out
infrastructure

"NYC transit officials can’t remotely control the Big Apple’s 12,000-plus
traffic lights, and many of the city’s traffic cameras and NYPD license-plate
readers are down".

------
breakingcups
Does this mean that if a less scrupulous person was to drive around with a
jammer, they could bypass a huge chunk of the ALPR cams?

